# Fallas en el equipo Stanley Fatmax Powerit 1000A,



## ENERGIA (Ago 12, 2019)

El equipo fue utilizado en modo compresor luego al conectarlo para recargarlo no funcionó y la pantalla líquida no da información alguna. No encuentro la forma de verificar el origen del problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2019)

El equivalente de Black & Decker tiene un fusible por detrás . . . que si se quema ocurre exactamente lo mismo !

Parece que ese lo lleva adentro ?


----------



## marpera (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola, ¿has podido solucionarlo finalmente? Porque creo que tengo el mismo problema :s


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Por un tema de obsolescencia programada , les ponen un fusible justísimo . . . se rompe , lo tiras y compras uno nuevo.

El B&D lo lleva atrás . . .  a la vista , éste parece que lo lleva adentro . . .


----------



## Henryrod (Dic 26, 2020)

Alguien pudo repararlo? tengo la misma falla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Alguno se tomó el trabajo de abrirlo y buscarle el fusible ? O solo buscan la papita en la boca ?


----------



## Henryrod (Dic 26, 2020)

Yo lo abri, visualmente todo se ve bien a excepción de lo que parece una resistencia o fusible termico. voy a desoldarlo para medirlo.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 26, 2020)

Yo diría que esta bien, solo que recién habrá vuelto de sus vacaciones en el caribe...

¿ Para que medirlo ? Mi ojimetro me dice que paso a mejor vida. Tan solo hay que buscar que valor es para reemplazarlo, pero antes verificar porque exploto. Con suerte es como dice Dosmetros y se quemo por trabajar al limite.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2020)

Da vuelta la placa y fijate si está en serie con el cable rojo !


----------



## Henryrod (Dic 26, 2020)

Primero que nada muchas gracias por su apoyo y paciencia. Como pido esa parte para comprarla?

Al parecer si esta en serie con el cable rojo.

Y si de pasada alguien me puede recomendar un curso básico de electrónica se los voy a agradecer mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2020)

Soldale un fusible con portafusible de automotor de 10 A


----------



## Daniel C (Ene 27, 2021)

Buena tarde, de casualidad, me podrían apoyar para saber que pieza o integrado es éste, ya que el mío se quemó y no se ve el número de parte o pieza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2021)

Desoldalo a ver que dice impreso en la plaqueta debajo de él !


----------



## Daniel C (Ene 28, 2021)

Ya lo he quitado pero no tiene nada en el impreso, lo último que pude ser era la pieza que en un lado tenía 4 pequeñas rayas


----------



## J2C (Ene 28, 2021)

En esa placa se veía un solo integrado que posee el número de pieza, solo que la malisima calidad de la foto no permite verlo bien.

A cuál integrado te refieres tu?

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Alejandro sosa (May 22, 2021)

Disculpen*,* alguien me podr*í*a decir como apagarlo*,* por que lo *h*e usado pero no*_s*e apaga.


----------

